# We have banned the Hydra



## Duke of Marmalade (15 Oct 2007)

What is going on here? I got the below personal reply to my question to Converse.

Is this intimidation? Is it Internet bullying? My conscience is clear. I have defamed no one. I have *NO* vested interests in this topic. I use my own PC, I have cheated on no one.

Could the question that has prompted such a violent response be more reasonable? 

It is of course a Catch 22 of a question. If Converse answers _"yes, it is a fair rep"_ s/he will be descended upon like a ton of bricks. OTOH if the answer is _"no, it is unfair rep"_ s/he will be devoured by the Hydra.

However, there is a middle ground, perhaps Converse you believe that _"it is fair rep when taken in conjunction with the risk warnings"._ 
*Which is it?*



> Harchibald
> 
> Many people are unaware of : *Totalise plc V Motley Fool*
> 
> ...


----------



## gonk (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Eddie Hobbs new Brendan Investments vehicle*

Hi Harchibald,

I've received a copy of the message Converse2007 sent you from "Refer", along with the claim below that I have defamed BI's directors.

Of course I deny anything I wrote here was defamatory. Has anyone else received a similar anonymous warning? 

Brendan and other mods, has AAM?



_You partook in a prolonged defamation of BI's Directors despite the facts that its offer was not unlike other syndicates as introduced by other posters. Below is a copy of a PM received by another participant. I cannot account for your antipathy towards BI or Hobbs especially but AAM does not afford you legal cover._

_Many people are unaware of : *Totalise plc V Motley Fool*_

_I my opinion it seems I should be quite concerned with its implications more so if I were to use a company or my employers internet access channel. _

_It also seems to me that it may be more problematic for me were to show reckless disregard for facts that should be known by me and continued to do so after they had been brought to my attention. I realise that could well be construed as malice._

_Cheerio. _

_Converse2007 _

_Here are some useful links:_


_http://www.journalonline.co.uk/article/1000733.aspx_

_http://www.tuppenceworth.ie/blog/index.php/2005/04/24/libel-liability/_

_http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/03/24/motley_ruling/_

_http://www.fool.co.uk/help/legal.aspx_

_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totalise_Plc_v_Motley_Fool_Ltd_

_http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/1231419.stm_

_http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/03/19/websites_forced_to_identify_forum/_

_http://www.bailii.org/cgi-bin/markup.cgi?doc=/ew/cases/EWCA/Civ/2001/1897.html&query=totalise&method=all_

[URL="http://www.askaboutmoney.com/images/buttons/quote.gif"]_http://www.askaboutmoney.com/images/buttons/quote.gif_[/URL][URL="http://www.askaboutmoney.com/images/buttons/multiquote_off.gif"]_http://www.askaboutmoney.com/images/...iquote_off.gif_[/URL]​_Harchibald__View Public Profile__Send a private message to Harchibald__Find all posts by Harchibald__Add Harchibald to Your Buddy List_


[URL="http://www.askaboutmoney.com/images/buttons/reply.gif"]_http://www.askaboutmoney.com/images/buttons/reply.gif_[/URL]​


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Eddie Hobbs new Brendan Investments vehicle*

Sounds like _Converse2007 _targeted specific users with this _PM_. Not everybody received the _PM _above. The same stuff was posted at least once and was deleted as being off topic by _Brendan_. I have drawn this issue ("spamming" of users by _PM_) to the attention of the moderators for consideration.


----------



## room305 (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Eddie Hobbs new Brendan Investments vehicle*

_Presumably_, Converse/Refer/Whoever can only threaten defamation if they themselves have a vested interest in the BI scheme. Assuming this is the case, then it reflects very poorly on the scheme's creators that they would attempt to engage in what essentially amounts to cyber-bullying tactics.

Reading between the lines and this is only my own opinion here, I'd say that it points to some rather serious unease with the performance of the offering.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Eddie Hobbs new Brendan Investments vehicle*

See further correspondence from Refer.



> I am not Converse but I have read your contribution to the discussion on BI. Despite the fact that other examples of schemes with similar and higher charges were introduced as demanded in the initial part of the debate, these were ignored. For some reason that escapes me, much of the BI criticism was personalised to Hobbs and was malicious. You yourself described it as a rip off before it was edited. A copy has been retained. BB described it as misappropriate selling,taking a similar vein.
> 
> The facts are that the directors of BI have a case for defamation imho. This is particularly because the facts introduced were simply ignored and no attempt was made to modify the malicious criticism. AAM is just like any other publisher and broadcaster and is open to litigation as are the contributors.


 
I have been advised by my legal team that a wounded Hydra can be a very dangerous beast.

I hereby withdraw all negative comment on BI. It is a truly wonderful scheme whose huge potential has been commendably understated by its promoters.

Whilst its promoters stand to make financial gain, I accept fully that their primary motivation is to enfranchise the broader population who, without this innovative breakthrough, would be denied the gravy normally preserved for the inner circle.

_Eppur si muove_


----------



## room305 (15 Oct 2007)

*Re: Eddie Hobbs new Brendan Investments vehicle*

I have never commented on the specifics of the BI scheme, just on what seems to be a fairly co-ordinated attack on any posters here who dare to criticise it. However, I did receive this private message from Refer.

I can only add that _if_ such actions are sanctioned by BI then the directors should be deeply ashamed to be associated with such behaviour.



> The only serious unease has been the manner that the company and its directors were targeted by certain posters on AAM. This issue has nothing to do with the performance of BI's public offering and everything to do with the behaviour on this site including the censoring of the thread after the critical arguments presented by these certain posters were undermined by the facts. The malicious running allegation that BI is engaged in misappropriate selling, ripping off investors etc is way over the top and unquestionably defamatory.
> 
> I remind you and all other posters that you are legally responsible for what you post and Mr Burgess is responsible for *everything* that is posted. AAM is not a game to be played with peoples reputations especially when these are people of integrity unused to having their good names sullied in this manner.
> 
> The BI offering is perfectly in keeping with the syndicate market and better than most in a lot of respects. Instead for reasons I cannot fathom it has been the subject of unbalanced, ill-informed and sustained attack which it does not warrant. AAM is entitled to argue the pros and cons of any offer on the market but if it strays, as it has done, into malicious defamation you cannot be surprised if there are consequences.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2007)

I am sorry folks that you have received this threatening spam. 

I have banned all of the following from further participation on Askaboutmoney:

Riddler
Vanuatu
Converse 2007
Refer
Mantus
Medici 

We will also delete any new users repeating the same points in the same style and anyone else who registers simply to post in favour of Brendan Investments. Of course any posts in favour of this product from any normal user will be permitted. 

For the record, long before these threats I had deleted a post which was a personal attack on the promoters not related to the merits of the product. In the last week, I have deleted another post in a similar vein. 

I am returning the main thread to Savings and Investments. Please do not respond to any Hydra type posts. The Moderators will delete them promptly. 

Brendan


----------



## tyoung (15 Oct 2007)

_Eppur si muove
The quote is familar
Harchibald
Are You Sea Pidgeon or Sir Ivor from the "Cult of Equities thread"?
_


----------



## F. Kruger (15 Oct 2007)

Ah come on tyoung, they don't look in the least bit alike  


[broken link removed]
http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41173000/jpg/_41173092_harchibald203.jpg


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (15 Oct 2007)

tyoung said:


> _Eppur si muove_
> _The quote is familar_
> _Harchibald_
> _Are You Sea Pidgeon or Sir Ivor from the "Cult of Equities thread"?_


Tyoung, I believe you are referring to that most obnoxious of pastimes, the speculation on equine competition. That my namesake was just about the cowardliest loser of the 2006 Champion Hurdle should not be taken as a reflection on me, and I will take such an imputation to be defamatory.


----------



## nadjinski (16 Oct 2007)

Harchibald

Thanks ever so much. I thought your posts were quite hilarious. Your protestations of having your own PC etc were particularly funny. And your faux retraction nearly brought the house down!

My mirth reached a fresh crescendo when you took umbrage to a reference to horse racing. It brought to mind an image of on an old nag of pit pony blindly stumbling about in the sunlight and thinking its Red Rum….baying out to its friends "Hey look at me you guys!".

Well done for providing a moment of genuine hilarity in what was quite a dull Monday.

_Nadjinski
_


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (16 Oct 2007)

*Re: Hydra shows resilience*



nadjinski said:


> Harchibald
> 
> Thanks ever so much. I thought your posts were quite hilarious. Your protestations of having your own PC etc were particularly funny. And your faux retraction nearly brought the house down!
> 
> ...


Nadj, the give away is the number of your posts - a grand total of 1. Given you were having such fun with this discussion it must have been a challenge not have posted ere now. Your crescendo came yesterday so I suppose you have shown commendable restraint to sleep on it. 

OTOH maybe the title of this thread is a bit presumptious.


----------

